# What color paint?



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

In light of the bodykit ill be purchasing this week, Im wondering what color paint to follow up with on the car. Heres what im thinking:

Electron Blue with purple pearl (aka civic si blue w/purple pearl)

or 

Anthracite with blue pearl

Let me know what you guys think, feel free to post suggestions if you like neither. I do not want to go with a stock nissan color, like red, or black or white, too plain for me. Im going for something that grabs attention in a tasteful way, not in a "Hey look at me I drive a lime green car" way.

Lemme know, im prepping the car starting friday.

Ryan


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what about skyline blue?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

350Z blue. Dear god man, don't use a Honda color.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Anthracite with sapphire pearl it is I guess  Unless anyone knows of an import car that was factory painted gunmetal and the year of the make, cause gunmetal would look sick on our cars too with all the curves.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

How About WRX or 350z Blue? Then just add some chroma to that!  


Si blue, give me a break. That is almost, yet almost, as bad as putting an SR20 into a Civic. Very Insulting to Nissan.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

its a fucking color people, get a damn clue, its not mutiny to paint your car a color you like. Just cause its named civic si blue doesnt mean any of the money goes to honda for the color, they are getting zero support from me. PPG makes the paint, its called Neutron Blue.

goddamn.

The only reason I DIDNT go with the SI blue is its getting played out, im starting to see it on scubaru's, acura's, audi's etc.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

hee hee hee


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbup:



> How About WRX or 350z Blue? Then just add some chroma to that!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

NissanTuner said:


> *its a fucking color people, get a damn clue, its not mutiny to paint your car a color you like. Just cause its named civic si blue doesnt mean any of the money goes to honda for the color, they are getting zero support from me. PPG makes the paint, its called Neutron Blue.
> 
> goddamn.
> 
> The only reason I DIDNT go with the SI blue is its getting played out, im starting to see it on scubaru's, acura's, audi's etc. *



he makes a valid point


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Infiniti G20 Maui Blue...now thats a beautiful color...


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

if you like the blue that u used on your interior trim , i say use that or a paint similar to that color


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

ScarCrow28 said:


> *Si blue, give me a break. That is almost, yet almost, as bad as putting an SR20 into a Civic. Very Insulting to Nissan. *


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

NissanTuner said:


> *Anthracite with sapphire pearl it is I guess  Unless anyone knows of an import car that was factory painted gunmetal and the year of the make, cause gunmetal would look sick on our cars too with all the curves. *


lexus IS300!

Ben


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

get the paint done then buy my seats!

Ben


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

hehe, buying seats will never happen for me, i have monitors installed in mine, racing seats would completely negate the ability to use my headrest mounted TV's.


----------

